# ISDN, DSL, VDSL, UMTS oder gar noch analog?



## Joachim (1. Dez. 2006)

Hallo Mituser!

Ein Jahr ist nun fast rum, seit wir die neue Forensoftware nutzen. Unsere User haben sich beinahe 
verdoppelt, es ist viel Text und Bild hinzugekommen - kurz, unser Forum läuft ganz gut.


Aber wie gut läuft es denn bei euch?
Läd es schnell oder doch eher lahm?
Gibts in der Bedienung noch Probleme?




So, und nun mal ne kleine Umfrage zum Thema Internetanbindung der User. Es können mehrere Sachen angekreuzt werden!


----------



## kwoddel (1. Dez. 2006)

*AW: ISDN, DSL, VDSL, UMTS oder gar noch analog?*

Hallo 
Da fehlt noch eins????

































Die Trommelverbindung


----------



## Joachim (1. Dez. 2006)

*AW: ISDN, DSL, VDSL, UMTS oder gar noch analog?*

Du ... - was fehlt dir denn? Ah, halt - was dir fehlt wissen wir doch alle...  


Also: Butter bei die Fische! WAS fehlt?


----------



## Steingarnele (1. Dez. 2006)

*AW: ISDN, DSL, VDSL, UMTS oder gar noch analog?*

Hallo Joachim,

wohl wie bei mir das DSL 1000


----------



## Joachim (1. Dez. 2006)

*AW: ISDN, DSL, VDSL, UMTS oder gar noch analog?*

Ok, Sorry - ich änder das DSL 2-6. Ich dachte 1000er gibbed gar nicht mehr...


----------



## Joachim (1. Dez. 2006)

*AW: ISDN, DSL, VDSL, UMTS oder gar noch analog?*

@Kwoddel
Boahh - dir wird die Farbe gekürzt.  und wenn schon, dann fehlen die Rauchzeichen ...


----------



## WERNER 02 (1. Dez. 2006)

*AW: ISDN, DSL, VDSL, UMTS oder gar noch analog?*

Sch...... !!

Hab leider nur das DSL 3000
6000 ist hier noch immer nicht verfügbar.
Doch das dreier reicht eigentlich für dieses Forum völlig aus.Gibt anfürsich nichts zu meckern,- was die Ladezeit anbelangt. 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## kwoddel (1. Dez. 2006)

*AW: ISDN, DSL, VDSL, UMTS oder gar noch analog?*

Aber ........................ die wissen immer noch nicht wie spät es ist


----------



## Dodi (1. Dez. 2006)

*AW: ISDN, DSL, VDSL, UMTS oder gar noch analog?*

Hallo, lieber und einziger Techniker!

Wir nutzen ADSL mit 16 Mbit.
Funzt alles super, im Forum wird alles schnell genug geladen.

@ Frank:
Aah, der ewige Nörgler macht seinem Namen mal wieder alle Ehre... - obwohl mich es auch etwas stört, dass die Zeit nie stimmt...

P.S.: Axo, hab vergessen, mein Kreuzchen bei "Forum lädt schnell genug" zu machen...


----------



## Digicat (1. Dez. 2006)

*AW: ISDN, DSL, VDSL, UMTS oder gar noch analog?*

Servus Freunde

Bei uns gehts nicht schneller als ADSL 1 MB, aber es ist schnell genug das alles flüssig läuft    .

Bin auch in anderen Foren, hauptsächlich Fotoforen, da gehts mitunter beträchtlich langsamer    .

Bin mit so wie es ist sehr zufrieden, das alles so bleibt wie es jetzt ist.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Joachim (2. Dez. 2006)

*AW: ISDN, DSL, VDSL, UMTS oder gar noch analog?*

@Dodi
... na zwei von meiner Sorte würd ja auch keiner vertragen - schon garnicht Thorsten.  
16Mbit habt ihr?   naja, in geschätzten 5 Jahren wird es wohl bei uns aufn Lande auch endlich VDSL geben - wo doch die Glasfasern schon inne Erde liegen.  


Die Uhr ... eine unendliche Geschichte. Oder doch nicht? Sieht so aus als könnte dieses Problem und ein paar andere im Januar/Februar gelöst sein.


----------



## Dodi (2. Dez. 2006)

*AW: ISDN, DSL, VDSL, UMTS oder gar noch analog?*

Hallo Joachim!

Na, das wäre doch schön mit der Uhrzeit - dann hat Kwoddel auch hierüber nix mehr zu nörgeln...


----------



## Elfriede (2. Dez. 2006)

*AW: ISDN, DSL, VDSL, UMTS oder gar noch analog?*

Hallo zusammen,

hier in Österreich habe ich einen ADSL 2MB Anschluss und bin damit zufrieden, alles funktioniert gut. Auf Paros hingegen ist das Surfen mit Analog-Anschluss ziemlich zeitraubend und entsprechend teuer, aber im nächsten Jahr hoffe ich, dass ich auch für mein Haus einen schnelleren Anschluss bekommen werde, denn andere Teile der Insel sind bereits damit versorgt.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Dr.J (2. Dez. 2006)

*AW: ISDN, DSL, VDSL, UMTS oder gar noch analog?*

@Joachim



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht so aus als könnte dieses Problem und ein paar andere im Januar/Februar gelöst sein.



  Willste etwa das Forum abschalten? Dann wären allerdings alle Probleme gelöst.


----------



## WERNER 02 (2. Dez. 2006)

*AW: ISDN, DSL, VDSL, UMTS oder gar noch analog?*

Hi Joachim


Wer benötigt *HIER *noch ne Uhr ??! Ich jedenfalls nicht. Bin ein zeitloser Mensch !! 

Gruß
Werner

Der auch kein Handy als Kontrolleur braucht!!!


----------



## Annett (2. Dez. 2006)

*AW: ISDN, DSL, VDSL, UMTS oder gar noch analog?*

Hallo Elfriede,

dazu hätte(n) ich/wir noch ein oder zwei Fragen.
Kannst Du schätzen, wie lange der Seitenaufbau in Paros mit Modem dauerte? Nur so ungefähr. 
Wie war es im Vergleich zu anderen besuchten Seiten, auch wenn der Vergleich leicht hinkt?

Wie sieht das ganze aus, wenn einige wenige Bilder in einem Post drin sind? Total lahm oder noch zu verkraften? 
(Der härtesten Thread ist wahrscheinlich "Wie sieht es bei Euch am Teich aus", oder?)
Uns geht es darum, ob für Analog/ISDN Nutzer der Seitenaufbau zu lange dauert, weil die Seiten zu groß sind... 

Sorry, wenn wir so neugierig sind, aber oftmals beschweren sich betroffene User nicht, sondern bleiben einfach nur weg. Und das wäre irgendwie schade!
Bei ebay kann man ja heute ohne DSL auch nicht mehr wirklich surfen. Vor 6 Jahren funktionierte das noch problemlos mit einem Modem.


----------



## Joachim (2. Dez. 2006)

*AW: ISDN, DSL, VDSL, UMTS oder gar noch analog?*

@Dr.J
 das wär dann ja auch die schnellste Lösung ...  aber nein, sooo einfach wirds nicht werden.


----------



## Elfriede (2. Dez. 2006)

*AW: ISDN, DSL, VDSL, UMTS oder gar noch analog?*

Hallo Annett,

Deine Frage ist schwer zu beantworten, denn wenn man wartet scheint der Aufbau einer Seite endlos zu dauern, auch wenn es tatsächlich vielleicht nur 30 Sekunden sind. Im Vergleich zu anderen Seiten geht es aber relativ schnell.
Viel Geduld braucht man allerdings bei Seiten mit vielen Fotos, sofern man  nur den letzten Eintrag sehen möchte, weil man die anderen schon gelesen hat. Aber so schlimm ist das nun auch wieder nicht, für mich jedenfalls kein Grund, mich aus dem Forum zu verabschieden. Die analogen Anschlüsse werden nach und nach sicher ganz verschwinden, meiner im nächsten Jahr, wie ich hoffe.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Thorsten (6. Dez. 2006)

*AW: ISDN, DSL, VDSL, UMTS oder gar noch analog?*

Hi zusammen,

ich surfe seit heute mit 16000 ´er DSL....nur __ fliegen ist schöner!

Forum rennt natürlich super schnell.........


----------



## WERNER 02 (6. Dez. 2006)

*AW: ISDN, DSL, VDSL, UMTS oder gar noch analog?*

*GROSSKOTZ !!!*  

Das man auch immer gleich so schamlos übertreiben muß !! 

Gruß
Werner
Der auch mit kleinen Brötchen zufrieden ist. Hauptsache sättigend.


----------



## Thorsten (6. Dez. 2006)

*AW: ISDN, DSL, VDSL, UMTS oder gar noch analog?*

:....nicht traurig sein.


----------



## WERNER 02 (6. Dez. 2006)

*AW: ISDN, DSL, VDSL, UMTS oder gar noch analog?*

Thorsten

Was ist das,kenn ich nich !!? Etwa was zum essen ??!! Wenn ja dann bin ich stets dabei !! 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Dr.J (6. Dez. 2006)

*AW: ISDN, DSL, VDSL, UMTS oder gar noch analog?*

Immer diese Angeber


----------



## Joachim (6. Dez. 2006)

*AW: ISDN, DSL, VDSL, UMTS oder gar noch analog?*

@Thorsten
Du willst uns ernsthaft sagen, das das Forum nun schneller läd?  Glaub ich nicht  Warum?

Darum:

Der Server ist der selbe, und die Netzwerkanbindung auch und die ist beim aktuellen Server auf 10Mbit begrenzt. So, das nenn ich mal A...karte ... 

Nee mal im Ernst - wozu haste denn geuppt? Ahh, ich weis, jetze kannste wieder tägliche Backups ziehen ...


----------



## Thorsten (6. Dez. 2006)

*AW: ISDN, DSL, VDSL, UMTS oder gar noch analog?*

nö, habe ich nie behauptet das das Forum dadurch schneller läuft.

Warum?
Weil mir das ganze Paket inkl. anderen Highlights (siehe TV-Werbung)
angeboten wurde *und* das alles für den alten Tarif, also kein Cent mehr.


----------



## Joachim (7. Dez. 2006)

*AW: ISDN, DSL, VDSL, UMTS oder gar noch analog?*

Darf man eine Antwort erhalten, wenn man folgendes frägt:

Was bezahlt er denn insgesammt? (komplett, nicht nur DSL ... auch T-kom?! )


----------



## Thorsten (7. Dez. 2006)

*AW: ISDN, DSL, VDSL, UMTS oder gar noch analog?*

na wenn Du so fragst

Alles zusammen:
ISDN Anschluss
DSL 16000 inkl. Flat
Telefon Flat
Film Flat (Maxdome)

runde 54 Euro.

Den Anbieter nenne ich jetzt aber nicht, das wäre ja Werbung!


----------



## Joachim (7. Dez. 2006)

*AW: ISDN, DSL, VDSL, UMTS oder gar noch analog?*

Na da bin ich ja beruhigt - hab meinen Anschluss heut auch gewechselt:

von T.....m ISDN (2L3R), DSL 6000 Flat - 74 €/ Monat

auf T.....m ISDN (2L3R) Flat , DSL 6000 Flat - 54 € /Monat

Maxdome (ist doch dein MoviePaket?) hab ich bei mir weder mit Firefox noch mit iE zum laufen gebracht. Daher hab ich meinen P......e Anschluß gekündigt und gleich wieder neu gemacht - aber 15 € günstiger bei gleichem Programm. 

Der Anbieter, bei dem ich denke du da bist, da hab ich ein wenig bauchschmerzen - die machen die gleichen spielchen wie A...r. Verkaufen ne Flat und wenn man die als solche nutzt, kündigen die einem. :-(
Zuletzt so geschenen bei A...r mit Nutzern der Auslandstelefon-Flat. Etwa 1000 Leuten gekündigt, weil sie zu viel mit ihrer Flat telefoniert haben


----------



## Thorsten (7. Dez. 2006)

*AW: ISDN, DSL, VDSL, UMTS oder gar noch analog?*

Bisher keine Probs und das seit fast einem Jahr.

Weder mit der Datenmenge (und das ist einiges) noch mit dem Telefonieren. 
Man kennt ja Astrid, 2. Hobby telefonieren...Frauen halt 

Also Maxdome läuft nur mit IE. funtzt bei mir ohne Probs.

Edit: 
Was hast Du jetzt 6000 für 54,00 Euro?


----------



## Joachim (7. Dez. 2006)

*AW: ISDN, DSL, VDSL, UMTS oder gar noch analog?*

 ich wollt halt erstmal bei der T.....m bleiben. Die 54€ sind DSL 6000 Flat incl ISDN Flat.

Mir reichen die 6Mbit voll aus, denn bei dem DSL2000 bei meinen Eltern läuft das meiste nicht langsamer. Die wenigsten Server lassen dich mit mehr als 100-300 Kbyte/sec Daten ziehen - da ist ein 6000er DSL für 2 Computer gerade richtig. (mit DSL 6000 schafst du etwa 600 kbyte/sec)

Die theoretischen 1600 kbyte/sec die ein 16000er DSL schaft liefern dir nur wenige (meist nur reine download Server) Internetseiten. 

Der Nutzen deiner Verbindung mit 16Mbit steigt natürlich sofort, wenn du mehrere Dienste/Downloads gleichzeitig machst. Logisch.

Was für ein Modem/Router haste denn dran hängen. Und nutzt du immernoch dein Wlan?


----------



## Thorsten (7. Dez. 2006)

*AW: ISDN, DSL, VDSL, UMTS oder gar noch analog?*

Du bist aber auch wieder neugirieg.

Fritzbox 7170 und WLAN natürlich


----------



## Joachim (7. Dez. 2006)

*AW: ISDN, DSL, VDSL, UMTS oder gar noch analog?*

Keinen Siemens-Router mehr? Ich bin enttäuscht 

Schafst du bei dir unter allen Bedingungen mit deinem Wlan die 16Mbit?


----------



## Thorsten (7. Dez. 2006)

*AW: ISDN, DSL, VDSL, UMTS oder gar noch analog?*

nö keine Chance, es sei denn ich steh direkt neben der Station.

Unten, im Wohnzimmer kommen ca. 10-12 an (laut Manager).....


----------



## Joachim (7. Dez. 2006)

*AW: ISDN, DSL, VDSL, UMTS oder gar noch analog?*

Und das obwohl die Box 125Mbit beim Wlan bringen soll - na wie du schon sagst, wenn man direkt neben der Box steht ... aber braucht man dann noch wlan?

Ich bin jedenfalls froh bei der Haussanierung an Netzwerkkabel und Dosen gedacht zu haben. Gut, es hätten noch mehr Dosen sein können, aber es geht ja so ganz gut.

Eine Frage hätt ich dann mal noch - haste mal die Ping-Zeitem fürs Online-Gaming getestet? Nach meinen Wlan-erfahrungen werden die durch Wlan schlechter ... 

Wenn du im Wohnzimmer die volle Leistung willst (für Maxdome zB.) dann solltest du dir nen Repeater zulegen  oder halt nen Kabel


----------



## Thorsten (7. Dez. 2006)

*AW: ISDN, DSL, VDSL, UMTS oder gar noch analog?*

Kabel liegt im Wohnzimmer, allerdings bin ich da etwas "ungebundener" mit WLAN

Das mit den Ping-Onlinegame habe ich bisher nicht getestet......


----------



## Thorsten (18. Dez. 2006)

*AW: ISDN, DSL, VDSL, UMTS oder gar noch analog?*

Hi zusammen,

in einem anderen Forum habe ich einen guten Link gefunden.

Mit diesem Programm kann man seine Down/Uploadgeschwindigkeit messen,
soll heißen, was "hinten" wirklich bei DSL raus kommt.

Speedtest

Viel Spaß dabei und nicht ärgern.:?


----------



## Olli.P (18. Dez. 2006)

*AW: ISDN, DSL, VDSL, UMTS oder gar noch analog?*

Hi Thorsten,

habe gerade meine 2000er leitung gestestet;

ergebnis : PERFEKT in upp unn downlood 

unn wenn alles klappt gibts anfang des jahres eine 6000er

werde da mal öfters vorbeischauen, ist schon inne lesezeichen gespeichert....


----------



## Thorsten (18. Dez. 2006)

*AW: ISDN, DSL, VDSL, UMTS oder gar noch analog?*

Hi Olaf,

bei mir am Hauptrechner läufts auch super.
Down 15633
Up 1185



Aber.....am Laptop, 2 Etagen tiefer :?

Down 8902
Up 833

Soviel zu WLAN 125 MBit Übertragungsrate...................


----------



## Olli.P (18. Dez. 2006)

*AW: ISDN, DSL, VDSL, UMTS oder gar noch analog?*

Hi Thorsten,

ich hänge noch am kabel, muß den neuen router erst noch anschliessen, da fehlt noch ein Dongle für meine große tochter , sollte aber in den nächsten tagen hier ankommen.....

die geht im moment über einen devolo adapter ins netz....
funzt aber recht gut..

und dann mal abwarten was wird wenn des upgrade aufe 6000er leitung da ist....


----------



## Digicat (18. Dez. 2006)

*AW: ISDN, DSL, VDSL, UMTS oder gar noch analog?*

Servus Downloader

Wenn man fragen darf  , Ihr seid Spieler ???

Bei mir mit max. 1024kbs läuft das Forum super  , im Vergleich zu anderen Foren.
Auch sonst beim Surfen gehts im erträglichen Tempo dahin, kann nicht Klagen.

Also wozu brauchts ihr so schnelles I-Net ??? noch dazu um die Euro`s !!!

LG Helmut


----------



## Steingarnele (30. Dez. 2006)

*AW: ISDN, DSL, VDSL, UMTS oder gar noch analog?*



			
				Thorsten schrieb:
			
		

> Hi zusammen,
> 
> in einem anderen Forum habe ich einen guten Link gefunden.
> 
> ...




Hi,

ich hab mal eine kleine Alternative zum Speedtest der Terrorcom!
Wurde mir von einem Mitarbeiter der T....m vorgeschlagen.  
Speedometer


----------



## Dr.J (31. Dez. 2006)

*AW: ISDN, DSL, VDSL, UMTS oder gar noch analog?*

Hallo,

noch ne Alternative, um zu prüfen, was der Anschluss hergibt. Benutze ich regelmässig. Ist auf Deutsch und man kann einen Vergleich seiner Werte mit anderen Providern durchführen.

Speedmeter


----------



## Petra (31. Dez. 2006)

*AW: ISDN, DSL, VDSL, UMTS oder gar noch analog?*

Hi Leute 

habe mal eben einen Test durch geführt das ist das ergebniss habe bei Freenet den 6000


----------



## Joachim (31. Dez. 2006)

*AW: ISDN, DSL, VDSL, UMTS oder gar noch analog?*

Hallo Petra,

das sind für 6000er DSL aber ziemlich mieße Werte.

Bei mir siehts aktuell so aus:
 

In Zahlen:

Upload     6.045 kbit/s    (756 kByte/s)
Download    569 kbit/s    (71 kByte/s)

Das ist für 6000er DSl man geradeso akzeptabel ...   (Glasfaser-DSL)

Aber im ernst, Petra, wenn deine werte öfter so sind würd ich eventuel mal beim Provider nachfragen - manchmal haben die noch "ne Schraube, wo sie dran drehen können".


----------



## Petra (31. Dez. 2006)

*AW: ISDN, DSL, VDSL, UMTS oder gar noch analog?*

Hallo Joachim

Ich werdemich mit meinem Provider im Neue Jahr in verbindung setzten.
Mal hören was die dazu sagen denn alles hat ja auch seinen Preis.


----------



## Petra (31. Dez. 2006)

*AW: ISDN, DSL, VDSL, UMTS oder gar noch analog?*

Hi Leutz

das ist mein Ihre Ping-Antwortzeit: 53.00 Millisekunden und so sieht die Geschwindigkeit aus

Download-Geschwindigkeit: [-] 2.870 kbit/s  (359 kByte/s) 
Upload-Geschwindigkeit: [o] 390 kbit/s  (49 kByte/s)


----------



## Dr.J (31. Dez. 2006)

*AW: ISDN, DSL, VDSL, UMTS oder gar noch analog?*

@Joachim 


> In Zahlen:
> 
> Upload 6.045 kbit/s (756 kByte/s)
> Download 569 kbit/s (71 kByte/s)



sollte das eigentlich nicht anders rum sein?


----------



## Joachim (31. Dez. 2006)

*AW: ISDN, DSL, VDSL, UMTS oder gar noch analog?*

 oller Mecker-Mod   

Aber ja, hast Recht, es IST andersherum ...


----------



## Petra (4. Jan. 2007)

*AW: ISDN, DSL, VDSL, UMTS oder gar noch analog?*

Hi @all

so jetzt bin ich schlauer geworden habe leider keinen 6000er DSL sondern nur den 3000er DSL weil sie bei uns noch nicht so weit sind :-((((
Hier meine neuen ergebnisse.


Die Messung wurde durchgeführt: 
Donnerstag, 04.01.2007 um 13:46:41 Uhr (CET)

Download-Geschwindigkeit: [++] 2.985 kbit/s  (373 kByte/s) 
Upload-Geschwindigkeit: [++] 402 kbit/s  (50 kByte/s)


----------



## Dr.J (4. Jan. 2007)

*AW: ISDN, DSL, VDSL, UMTS oder gar noch analog?*

@Petra
na das schaut doch schon besser aus. Frage. bezahlst du für DSL6000 oder für DSL3000?


----------

